# Replacing Knot on Shaving Brush



## jking (Nov 23, 2015)

I have a question for those that have dealt with shaving brushes.  I have a shaving brush that is shedding bristles and I would like to replace the knot.

Is there a good method for removing the old knot?  I'm not really sure what I'll find, I planned to try to pull out the old bristles and then see what's left to remove.  The brush came with a Van Der Hagen set.  The handle is black plastic and has what appears to be a metal ring/band where the knot exits the handle.

I am assuming CA glue would be fine for gluing in the new knot?  I also have epoxy (PSI epoxy I use on gluing pen tubes in blanks).

Thanks.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 23, 2015)

I think a photo is in order here.


----------



## CREID (Nov 23, 2015)

Yep, we need photos.

Curt


----------



## Dale Lynch (Nov 23, 2015)

Best to start with a blank slate and make a handle than refurb that one.If you must reuse it you can drill out the center,a screwdriver to chip out the bulk of it and then a knife ans some sandpaper to clean up the rim.

Getting a new knot is easy/hard.Easy to find at ( thegoldennib.com )  hard to choose what style and size because there is so much to choose from.

If reusing the handle measure the diameter and depth of the hole.The diameter will dictate what size of knot you can use.The depth of the hole will determine the loft of the bristles.

There are alot of variables that go into making a brush and the build can be fine tuned to an individual user.Grade of hair(pure,best,two band,finest,super,silvertip).Type of hair(boar,horse,badger,synthetic)Density and loft can also affect how the brush performs and feels.

Prices also vary widely $10.00-50.00.Or you can go off the deep end and get a Shavemac knot,expect to pay closer or over $100.00 though.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 24, 2015)

I've got egg on my face for not knowing what a shaving brush knot was. It's not a knot that can be tied at all.  
I hope it's understandable since I last shaved 42 years ago.  
Something tells me that isn't going to be easy to assemble.  Good luck.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 24, 2015)

Here is one approach:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0bcIRz-CY
 Here is another:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VXZ5tm4HEQg


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 24, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> Here is one approach:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0bcIRz-CY
> Here is another:
> ...



I am always just amazed that for any question there probably is a utube video out there. It fascinates me. Nice call on the links.


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 24, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> Here is one approach:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fv0bcIRz-CY
> Here is another:
> ...



Judging by the comments below the first link, I say beware of this one.  The boiling water damages a lot of brushes.  

My boss (sign painter) told me once he preferred, for his brushes, the South West bristles from a North Bound Russian Boar.  Apparently these boars like (speculative I would think) to lay on their right side, more damaging to the hair. It was always good for a laugh at the conventions.


----------



## frank123 (Nov 24, 2015)

I replaced on on a brush from the '20's that had a worn out knot but a really nice handle.
I just cut the bristles off with a razor even with the front of the handle and chucked the handle up in a lathe using using masking tape to protect the handle and give a sort of true to axis grip and bored it out with a boring bar.  Set the new knot in using rubberized CA.

Worked great and it is my favorite brush for daily use.

If you're going to go to all that work it pays to get a high quality replacement knot.


----------



## CREID (Nov 24, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> I've got egg on my face for not knowing what a shaving brush knot was. It's not a knot that can be tied at all.
> I hope it's understandable since I last shaved 42 years ago.
> Something tells me that isn't going to be easy to assemble.  Good luck.



Geez, never trust anyone with a beard is what I always say. Wait, I haven't shave since I was 21, and that was an accident. :biggrin:

Curt


----------



## TurtleTom (Nov 24, 2015)

frank123 said:


> I replaced on on a brush from the '20's that had a worn out knot but a really nice handle.
> I just cut the bristles off with a razor even with the front of the handle and chucked the handle up in a lathe using using masking tape to protect the handle and give a sort of true to axis grip and bored it out with a boring bar.  .
> .



Finally!  Another man with a boring bar.  Can't live without my 3.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 30, 2015)

*My restoration of my Grandfather's brush*

I used pliers to pull out the hair, bored out the glue with a forstner's bit, did a little clean up of the hole with a dremel tool, polished the handle with Hut's plastic polish and epoxied in the new knot. Voila'


----------



## jking (Nov 30, 2015)

Cwalker935 said:


> I used pliers to pull out the hair, bored out the glue with a forstner's bit, did a little clean up of the hole with a dremel tool, polished the handle with Hut's plastic polish and epoxied in the new knot. Voila'
> 
> View attachment 141638



Did you use a special type of epoxy to glue in the knot?  I was thinking almost any epoxy or CA would both resist water enough for this application.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Nov 30, 2015)

jking said:


> Cwalker935 said:
> 
> 
> > I used pliers to pull out the hair, bored out the glue with a forstner's bit, did a little clean up of the hole with a dremel tool, polished the handle with Hut's plastic polish and epoxied in the new knot. Voila'
> ...


 
I just used 5 minute expoxy.


----------



## jking (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks for the advice from everyone who responded.  I tried to steam the old knot to remove it with no success.  I also tried another method I found online to loosen the knot for removal, but, no luck there either.  I am holding on to the handle to use as a template in case I turn a new handle later.  I ended up ordering a new Omega brush.


----------



## Rockytime (Dec 22, 2015)

TurtleTom said:


> <SNIP> Finally!  Another man with a boring bar.  Can't live without my 3.
> 
> Make that four, I have several.


----------

